# Incriminator I series 10" sub. Only 100 bucks!



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

Incriminator Audio I Series 10" Subwoofer FREE SHIPPING 2 OR 4 OHM | eBay

Seems like a pretty good deal. And free shipping!


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome deal and specs on it


----------



## NYIslanders (Sep 19, 2011)

Any idea on sealed and ported box size recommendations for these 10s?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty good for $100. I bet they would work in about 1-1.5 cuft

11mm xmax is nothing to write home about, but what do you want for $100?


----------

